# filtered water



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

do many of you filter your watch for better taste? probably helps with lime scale build up too,wish my machine would turn up soon as I'm finding more stuff to buy meanwhile,got a nice filter jug on it's way.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i bought a Brita recently cos it was on offer, can only help


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The Brita filters certainly do help reduce scale build-up. We use a Brita jug for all water going into the kettle and espresso machine and really notice the difference.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I've found the quality of my beverages has increased and that I now have no limescale in the kettle etc since using the Brita filter. Bought the filters on offer from Amazon Spain - six months worth for 12€ - Bargain! Only problem is I went back to find the same offer and the price had gone up again







. Never mind!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

heard about all those offers in the reviews,missed out but still think £30 for a jug and 12 months of filters is a good deal(Amazon).,nearly paid £30 at Sainsburys for a jug and one filter!


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

We filter all the water that goes into our machine and have done from day one. Not sure if it prevents limescale but when de scaling I have never seen anything in the water exiting my machine.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I've heard of people using distilled water and it still causes crud. I use two filters under the sink and my elektra microcasa semiautomatica has so far, in under ayear, had a blocked vacuum valve and a dodgy pressurestat. IMHO it makes damn all difference.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The amt of scaling isn't just based on tds/calcium content. High pH/high alkilinity will cause more scaling than the same TDS water with low alkilinity


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember reading a post somewhere that explained reducing the calcium content is actually a side effect of the way the Brita jug cartridges filter the water. Apparently, other filters, including Brita tap fitted filters, do not filter the water in the same way and so do not have the same effect on the calcium content. Not sure how true this is though.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

snegger said:


> heard about all those offers in the reviews,missed out but still think £30 for a jug and 12 months of filters is a good deal(Amazon).,nearly paid £30 at Sainsburys for a jug and one filter!


Hmm, I have been looking for this deal on amazon but cant find it. Has it ended? Does anyone know of any similar deals available elsewhere please?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Hmm, I have been looking for this deal on amazon but cant find it. Has it ended? Does anyone know of any similar deals available elsewhere please?


it wasn't Brita I went for but Aqua Optima ,said to be just as good if not better than Brit,cheaper and said to taste better too,they also offer a 2 month filter as well as a one month one,this is the one I went for http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001ISKGLG/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


----------



## howardknibbs (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is much difference in performance of how much stuff the filter removes, between the Brita Classic and the Brita Maxtra?

I already have the Classic filters, and looking to buy an HX machine soon, so wondering if I should bother with upgrading to the Maxtra jug/cartridges?


----------

